
Game Over. Hulu Wins. They Have The Daily Show. - timr
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/09/game-over-hulu-wins-they-have-the-daily-show-and-colbert/
======
axod
Yeah only if your IP happens to look like it's in the US. Jesus christ I hate
websites that do this. So you want me to go through a proxy or use a US IP
address just so I can get around your legal bs?

~~~
ComputerGuru
What's more is that going through any form of proxy kills your speeds. I'm in
Jordan and paying through the eyeballs for 1MB internet (80USD/Month with a
10GB cap) - going through either a private VPN or Socks5 effectively castrates
my web-browsing speeds so you can imagine how badly it affects streaming 480p
video :)

~~~
axod
Sure, but you could download the video and watch when it's done... Although
that negates the point of using the site in the first place really.

------
deathbyzen
The first thing that came to my head reading this was "Uh, since last year you
could go to the Comedy Central website and watch every Daily Show episode
ever."

~~~
unalone
But they break it up into ugly little bits and the web player they use is
dreadful. TC is overreacting (big news?) but this is a great piece of news for
a fan.

~~~
abstractbill
Not anymore. I watched a full episode on Comedy Central last night.

